# Vancouver Open Winter 2011



## Meep (Nov 11, 2011)

Vancouver Open Winter 2011 (VOW 2011) will take place on December 10th, 2011, at _Science World at TELUS World of Science_.

*Event list:*

Magic
2x2x2 (2 rounds)
3x3x3 (3 rounds)
3x3x3 One-Handed
4x4x4
5x5x5
6x6x6

*Details:* Here.

*Registration:* Here.

*Schedule:* Here.


----------



## AustinReed (Nov 11, 2011)

Possibly 1 round of 2x2? 
My heart...no!


----------



## garcijo (Nov 11, 2011)

Bad luck, I'll be there for the 17th :/


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 11, 2011)

ha...HAHA....HAHAHAHAHAHAHA..sweet. will consider.....


----------



## Meep (Nov 11, 2011)

Registration has opened.


----------



## Keroma12 (Nov 11, 2011)

At waterloo until the 23rd


----------



## Meep (Nov 11, 2011)

Keroma12 said:


> At waterloo until the 23rd


 
Yeah I was hoping to have it during the winter holidays but the two saturdays are Christmas Eve and new Years Eve.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 11, 2011)

Meep said:


> Yeah I was hoping to have it during the winter holidays but the two saturdays are Christmas Eve and new Years Eve.


 
That just means a new year's eve 24 hour comp!!!!


----------



## Hays (Nov 22, 2011)

Most likely be leaving early at like 2:00 or so, but I'll still be there for 6x6. And does anyone know approximately when 5x5 will be?


----------



## dbax0999 (Nov 22, 2011)

:3


----------



## Meep (Nov 22, 2011)

Hays said:


> Most likely be leaving early at like 2:00 or so, but I'll still be there for 6x6. And does anyone know approximately when 5x5 will be?


 
In the schedule's current state, around 2:30pm. Will know when registration closes, though.


----------



## Meep (Dec 9, 2011)

Schedule's up. Heat sheet is on the event page too.


----------



## Forte (Dec 10, 2011)

TEXT FROM MEEP!!! :O
Hays 2:00 1:54 2:10(Pop14s) WRs


----------



## Julian (Dec 10, 2011)

holy poop. imagine if no pop!


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 10, 2011)

Holy mother of wow


----------



## Forte (Dec 10, 2011)

TEXT FROM MEEP!!! :O (PART 2 !!!!)
Fffffff I almost got 33 4x4 and popped a u perm and got 57


----------



## Julian (Dec 10, 2011)

Damn. At CO Meep said he sucked at 4x4


----------



## Meep (Dec 11, 2011)

1:16 5x5verage  1:29 1:05 1:07 1:22 1:20 or something.


----------



## TanLaiChen (Dec 11, 2011)

wow!!!
single and average WR!
awesome~~


----------



## Meep (Dec 11, 2011)

._.


----------



## Julian (Dec 11, 2011)




----------

